# Allen Edmonds Numbering system



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Short of calling AE, is there any place to research the AE numbering system on the inside of the shoes? Material, date of manufacture, etc..


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

I don't believe the info is online, short of painstakingly browsing the historical catalogues.

I've sent them emails in the past to obtain such information, but I don't think the precise date of manufacture is available. They were, however, able to tell me when a particular vintage model was discontinued.


----------



## hohne1 (May 12, 2010)

The only thing I know is the last digit of the 4-digit model number is the last that is used. Other than that, I don't know of any other information you can get from the numbers.

Chris


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

I am trying to figure this out on some shoes...


37715 6

9187 COMB. 3121


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

9187 indicates that they're the MacNeil model, right?

EDIT: After more digging...for welted shoes, the four digit model number starts with two digits for the model of the shoe, then a digit for the material and color, and finally a digit for the last. For handsewn shoes, the code is five digits and the material/color digit is the final one.

Welted models: 89 = McGraw, 21 = Holt, 34 = Benton, 90/91/92 = MacNeil, etc.

Material and color = There are more than 10 possibilities, so the scheme isn't consistent. But it appears that 0 or 1 generally indicates black, 2-4 indicate some shade of brown, and 7 or 8 indicates burgundy/merlot.

Last number: See https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?64989-Allen-Edmonds-Styles-vs.-Lasts

If the model is current, there's a good chance you can identify the shoe via a Google search at onlineshoes.com. For instance, "5875 site:https://www.onlineshoes.com" brings up exactly one hit, namely the Park Avenue in merlot. Of course there's also AE's catalog, viewable online:


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

As most everyone knows, Allen-Edmonds describes their lasts on this page:



But have a lot of people run across this page?



Since length and girth must obviously vary with size, presumably the given dimensions are all for a single size, for comparison. Size 10, I guess?


----------



## stinkdyr (Jan 14, 2020)

So, how would I interpret this?:
14 D 22713 8
8817 COMB. 1618


----------

